# Krib questions



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

My kribs laid eggs and they hatched into wigglers. The wigglers were around for 2 days and then they just dissapeared. I have gravel in my tank and i think they have just dissapeared into the cracks and the parents cant find them. Will they survive on their own until they can swim?

Also, ive been looking on the internet for a new substrate to put in my tank. But I haven't found any sites that suggest what substrate kribs like. At the moment I have light blue gravel and I think it looks like a joke. Id like to go with sand... preferably a darker tint overtop of some kind of plant substrate. Is this a good idea with kribs?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are born with yolk scas which they will feed on until they are freeswimming (3-4 days). In which time they will feed or infusoria and other microscopic foods in the tank. Feeding Vinegar eels, microworms and Daphnia monia is good at this time. Once larger you can introduce larger types of daphnia and brine shrimp.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok thanks Simpte. They way it sounds they are goners then. As they should have been freeswimming by now.

Does anyone have any info on wether I could/should/shouldn't keep kribs in a sand tank?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You don't need to change the substrate. Krib fry do fine in gravel tanks, as well as sand. It's a matter of which substrate you prefer. It's possible some other fish ate them, or that the parents have moved the fry to somewhere you can't quite see. You should wait a day or two to see if any do become freeswimming.


----------

